# 2004 21Rs Owners Opinion?



## wattsjg (Jan 5, 2010)

Outbackers, 
We drive a 2006 Tundra, with tow package, and shell. We are shopping trailers and think the Outback is the best choice. We will spend most of our time in the NW US area and will do some cold weather (not sub zero) camping. We found a 2004 21RS for 10,900 (asking); in very good condition. Please post any Plus or minus opinions regarding this model. The design looks very good but the bed slider, RS, looks like it could be a problem, mechanical, and heating. 
Your help is appreciated. 
We are new to outbackers.com. 
Thanks 
FlyFishing


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Which Tundra? What engine? 4x4? Tow Package?

Will you be traveling over the Cascade Mtn Ranges?


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

We have a 2010 210RS whioch is a little heavier then the 21rs you are considering, TV is a Dodge 1500 QC 5.7. I have no issue with power or handling.

*Ditto* on Oregon_Camper's comments it really depends on engine, suspension, hitch setup and where you will be towing as much as what you are towing.

I would review your exact vehicle rating, check with the dealer or toyota directly. This discussion forum may of help as well Toyota Tundra Forum


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

For very little more you can get a new 210RS from Lakeshore.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We have a 2004 21rs and just love it. We pull with a 2005 Toyota Sequoia without any problems. In fact, we just got back from Yosemite for New Years with it and it was great. Ran the heater all night and even had to chain up the SUV and the OB. All in all, the Sequoia does a great job towing and I can't imagine your Tundra not doing the same. We do drive the speed limit and just take our time. The sequoia does work hard going up steep hills but we have never had any issue from towing with it. We usually tow with empty water tanks and just fill up when we get to the campground, hence keeping the OB at a lighter weight on the road. 
We have never had a problem with the bed slide.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We have a 2008 21RS and tow with a 2006 Tundra 4X4 with a 4.8 V8. No problems towing so far, even going over Mt Hood in Oregon. I believe the 2004 model is basicly the same as mine. As far as problems with the rear slide, it takes about 2 minutes to deploy. Just make sure the TT is level before hand. It can get a little cold in the slide, but with a little insulation under the bed and all is well.


----------



## wattsjg (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Lakeshore suggestion. They have an impressive website and lots of inventory. I found a 210RS on eBay at 15,000; quite a bit more than our budget. Is this the price range you found? Could you send a link with more information? We would love to have a 2010.
Your help is appreciated.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

These are quotes I got on 11/6/09 from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio. Jamie told me the prices would go up though. How much? I don't know but send her an e-mail or call and you will surely get a swift answer. These are the 2010 model (new) prices. [email protected] is Jamie's e-mail address. These were the out-the-door prices at the time. I would have had to pay the sales tax once I got back to Texas and registered it here.

The 210RS is $15,991, the 230RS is $17991, and the 250RS is $17,500.

Thanks!

Jamie Holmberg

Internet Sales Manager

Holman Motors, Inc.

(513) 939-6220 Cell

(513) 752-3123 ext. 173

(800) 323-8677 ext. 173

(866) 519-0121 fax

www.holmanrv.com


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know about today's prices with the current condition of the economy, but the 210RS you are quoting is about $4k less than I paid for my 21RS two years ago. I did look at the prices at lakeshore at the time and once I added the cost of gas, vacation days I would have to use, time and that I wouldn't be purchasing from a local dealer it was about a wash in my opinion. I really wasn't looking forward to driving from Seattle to Michigan and back by myself either.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

FlyFishing said:


> Outbackers,
> We drive a 2006 Tundra, with tow package, and shell. We are shopping trailers and think the Outback is the best choice. We will spend most of our time in the NW US area and will do some cold weather (not sub zero) camping. We found a 2004 21RS for 10,900 (asking); in very good condition. Please post any Plus or minus opinions regarding this model. The design looks very good but the bed slider, RS, looks like it could be a problem, mechanical, and heating.
> Your help is appreciated.
> We are new to outbackers.com.
> ...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Was there supposed to be comments on the previous post?

As to +/- on the 21RS, my biggest complaint is lack of storage. The exterior storage is minimal at best. On our 2008, there is a ton of wasted space under the sofa which could be accessed if another exterior door was added. This area is at least twice as big as the storage area next to the entry door. I have seriously been considering contacting my dealer to see how much it would cost to put in the door.


----------



## P H (Sep 29, 2009)

Can't really comment on the 21RS directly but have a 23KRS and the rear slide is a none issue from my perspective; it slides in and out easily and sets up quickly with no real effort involved. Just be certain things inside, including the clamps, are clear before sliding it in and the wiring is disconnected. I have no major complaints but following are some I have noted: Seems there should be a place to store the bars on the rear of the trailer - a modification on this site shows just that sort of thing. [Actually I think the bumper could be made much bigger and compartmentalized to allow storage of the sewage piping with the fittings in place and the bars - hope Keystone is listening! It can get a little cool in the push out in cold weather but not to any extent that it would make it uncomfortable. Like a lot of trailers with slide outs, when you stop along the road there is no place to sit inside - that is a bit of an inconvenience. If the inside rails were stronger to allow the bed to be used in the closed position it would be nice. The biggest issue of all in my opinion is making the bed, that is a royal pain; we have not figured a good way to do it so it becomes a frustrating exercise trying to make the bed. All that may sound negative but overall there is nothing critical in any of it so I would not be concerned about the slide out.


----------



## wattsjg (Jan 5, 2010)

Outbackers, 
Thank You for the information. The 2004 21RS sold, no details. 
Our Tundra is SR5, 4x4, W-Tow Package, 4.7 V8, appropriate Equalizer hitch will be acquired, GVWR 6700, estimate 1000-lbs in the truck (shell, overweight Americans, etc), 700-lbs in the trailer (our rough estimate), 1000-lbs cushion-make towing easy-we are told, we will travel in the Rocky Mountain, and various high elevation regions. 
The 210RS, Lakeshore, are in the 15k range; over our budget, a great value (we could make it work). 
Our concern is the overall weight. The 210RS has a dry weight of 4845. The 2004 dry weight is 4350.
We want some cushion on the weight, and started at <4001; then we looked at Outbacks.
Price and dry weight makes us lean toward used, if any, Outbacks. We could use some help.
Where can we find the dry weight for Outbacks? 
Chabbie1 and John7349; what is your dry weight? We have similar trucks. What, if anything, have you done to reduce the overall weight? Your 1st generation Tundra's seem to handle older Outbacks; your feedback is appreciated. 
If I know the best year/weight, I can narrow my search. 
Also, where do you store the RS bars?
We are new to the TT concept and must buy a TT we will want to tow; with reasonable expectations.
Excuse the long text. 
Thanks


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

FlyFishing said:


> Outbackers,
> Thank You for the information. The 2004 21RS sold, no details.
> Our Tundra is SR5, 4x4, W-Tow Package, 4.7 V8, appropriate Equalizer hitch will be acquired, GVWR 6700, estimate 1000-lbs in the truck (shell, overweight Americans, etc), 700-lbs in the trailer (our rough estimate), 1000-lbs cushion-make towing easy-we are told, we will travel in the Rocky Mountain, and various high elevation regions.
> The 210RS, Lakeshore, are in the 15k range; over our budget, a great value (we could make it work).
> ...


Flyfishing,

The dry weight on our 04 21rs is listed as 3900 lbs. Not sure how accurate that is. I do know that our water tanks are smaller than the 05 and up. We have 45gal fresh, 28 gray and 28 black water tanks. You can check out the Keystone rv website to compare, however, the website does not list weights on the -04 or 05 models. I also know that the 04 models had a problem with an oven shortage, so many 04 models do not have an oven. We just installed an oven last week, finally, which is fairly easy to do. So, if you are mechanically inclined don't let that stop you from buying the model you like, cause you can always add the oven yourself. 
We just store our RS bars on top of the bunks and have never had a problem. We bought our 04 previously used in 06 and we absolutely love it. We have 2 teens and a yellow lab and the trailer is plenty for us, especially since we were coming from a tent trailer.

Here is the link for Keystones website listing weights;

My link

Hope this helps


----------

